# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  HELLP & (pre) Eclampsie, en hoe verder?

## JGro

Voor vrouwen die te vroeg bevallen zijn door het ontstaan van HELLP en / of (pre) eclampsie (ook wel bekend onder de naam 'zwangerschapsvergiftiging')en met vragen zitten over wat er allemaal gebeurd is, raad ik aan het boekje 'HELLP, en hoe verder?' te bestellen via de site http://www.hellp.nl.

Uit ervaring weet ik inmiddels hoe verward je na die tijd kunt zijn. 
Met 30 weken heb je nog geen verlof en ben je nog niet bezig met de bevalling, maar wel opeens zo ziek dat je kindje direct gehaald moet worden en jij opeens moeder bent, met alle verwarde (schuld)gevoelens die daar bij komen. 
Een periode van weken/maandenlang bij je kleintje(s) in het ziekenhuis zitten, jouw eigen lichaam dat niet zo snel revalideert als je wilt, de spanning of de kleine het wel redt, durf je je te binden, de kraamtijd loopt totaal niet zoals je had verwacht, wat voor toekomst heeft de baby en hoe gaat het met jou zelf? 
In het meest gunstige geval neem je (net als ik) je kind na ongeveer 10 weken eindelijk mee naar huis, maar wat als het anders loopt? En hoe ga je om met je werkgever in dit soort gevallen.

Sterkte en neem de tijd!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi JGro,

Goede tip van je! Lijkt mij heel moeilijk om zoiets mee te moeten maken. Hoop dat bij jou alles goedgekomen is!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## JGro

> Hoi JGro,
> 
> Goede tip van je! Lijkt mij heel moeilijk om zoiets mee te moeten maken. Hoop dat bij jou alles goedgekomen is!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Hoi Silvia,
Het is inderdaad een beetje alsof je in zo'n sneeuwbol zit er er heel hard geschud is, de vlokjes beginnen nu langzaam te dalen. Mijn dochter is op 9-9-09 geboren (ipv 17-11-09) en het gaat gelukkig goed! Zelfs de artsen zijn verbaasd over hoe sterk ze is (wij trots natuurlijk!). Voor mezelf is de hele periode wat wazig, waarschijnlijk o.a. door medicatie en de HELLP, wat wel lastig is om je gedachten/gevoel op orde te krijgen, maar dat komt vast wel goed. Die hormonen in je lijf helpen daar ook niet echt bij :-)
Ik hoop dat andere vrouwen wat hebben aan mijn tip. Voor vragen / opmerkingen mag gemaild worden. Er over praten / schrijven schijnt goed te werken.
Groetjes,
Jolanda

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi JGro

Zo, dat is wel een heel verschil, ruim 2 maanden te vroeg geboren. Jullie mogen terecht trots wezen op jullie dochtertje!!!
Als er hier op het forum iemand is met hetzelfde probleem, zal ze waarschijnlijk geen moment twijfelen om jou een bericht te sturen  :Smile: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi JGro,

Op de meeste van je vragen kan ik geen antwoord geven. Je er alleen sterkte mee wensen.
Voor de vraag: hoe ga je om met je werkgever. Heb ik wel een duidelijke mening. Blijf praten, blijf je werkgever op de hoogte houden. Lukt dat niet met je direct meerdere, kijk dan of zijn/haar leidinggevende betere sociale vaardigheden heeft. Een andere mogelijkheid is de bedrijfsarts. Geef duidelijk aan hoe je er lichamelijk en geestelijk voorstaat. Probeer, in goed overleg, die uren te maken die voor jou en je werkgever aanvaardbaar zijn. Maar om duidelijk te zijn. Je bent ziek! Niet in staat om (fulltime) te werken. Je kunt dit geestelijk, en mogelijk lichamelijk, niet aan. Wees hier duidelijk over. En hou in je hoofd dat hoe de werkgever ook reageerd. Jij bent degene die weet wat je wil en kan.
In het verleden heeft mijn vrouw kanker gehad. De eerste weken ben ik 100% ziek geweest. Ik begroef haar elke nacht 25 keer. Dus ik kreeg geen slaap. Later tijdens de behandelijk. Werkte ik 50% maar als mijn vrouw zich goed voelde was dat vaak 75%, de dagen na chemo's soms minder dan 25%. Maar altijd wist mijn werkgever wanneer en hoelang ik kwam. En als het een dag toch niet lukte werd dat ook besproken. Ik weet dat niet alle werkgevers zo goed/sociaal zijn. Maar vaak is er, al pratend veel te regelen.

Sterkte Ikke

----------

